# Espace libre sur partition bootcamp, qu’est ce qui mange l’espace?



## mdlbuz (16 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour
je m’interroge sur l’espace occupé par Windows sur la partition bootcamp. Même apple est pas foutu de répondre. 
Après installation de Windows sur une partition de 80go (75 formaté), juste office installé en plus. Tout ceci occupe moins de 20go (fichiers et dossiers cachés compris). Donc en théorie, il devrait me rester 55go dispo. 
Et pourtant, il n’en reste que 26. Et cet espace diminue régulièrement sans rien toucher. 

Dernièrement, j’ai dû renvoyer mon mac en sav. J’avais effacer cette partition mais sans redistribuer l’espace. Au retour de sav, je n’ai même pas eu besoin de réinstaller bootcamp. Windows c’est réparé tout seul. J’ai retrouvé même les logiciels.

Je suppose donc que cet espace manquant serait une sauvegarde automatique que l’assistant bootcamp créé. Ou une partie de la partition que l’assistant conserverait pour cette sauvegarde. Un peu comme les constructeurs de pc font avec la partition de restauration.

Avez vous des pistes sur le sujet?

par avance merci.


----------



## mdlbuz (5 Octobre 2021)

Ça se bouscule pas pour répondre


----------



## edenpulse (5 Octobre 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Même apple est pas foutu de répondre


Je vois pas pourquoi Apple devrait répondre de quoi que ce soit concernant l'espace disque occupé par Windows. C'est pas Apple qui conçoit Windows.



mdlbuz a dit:


> Et pourtant, il n’en reste que 26. Et cet espace diminue régulièrement sans rien toucher.


Peut-être des mises à jour qui se téléchargent en tâche de fond, l'espace disque ne disparait jamais comme par magie. Regarde les processus qui tournent et qui utilisent le disque. Sinon tu peux utiliser un logiciel comme WindirStat qui te diras ce qui occupe de la place sur ton disque. 



mdlbuz a dit:


> une sauvegarde automatique que l’assistant bootcamp créé.


Bootcamp ne fait pas ce genre de choses. Bootcamp ne simplifie que la création des partitions et 2/3 paramètres pour aider à l'installation de Windows, rien de plus. 



mdlbuz a dit:


> Ça se bouscule pas pour répondre


Ce n'est pas un forum de SAV. Si les gens veulent répondent, ils répondent, sinon, ben non.


----------



## mdlbuz (5 Octobre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Je vois pas pourquoi Apple devrait répondre de quoi que ce soit concernant l'espace disque occupé par Windows. C'est pas Apple qui conçoit Windows.
> 
> 
> Peut-être des mises à jour qui se téléchargent en tâche de fond, l'espace disque ne disparait jamais comme par magie. Regarde les processus qui tournent et qui utilisent le disque. Sinon tu peux utiliser un logiciel comme WindirStat qui te diras ce qui occupe de la place sur ton disque.
> ...


Apple devrait savoir. Bootcamp, c’est eux. Pas Microsoft. Si j’installe Windows sur un pc, après installation, il n’occupera pas autant d’espace qu´en passant via bootcamp. 
Des mises à jour, non pas possible. Je vide le dossier où elles sont stockées. 
Je ne sais pas du tout ce qui occupe le disque. Ce sont des fichiers qui doivent vraiment être bien cachés. Car même en activant l’option de voir les fichiers cachés, le total de tout est loin du compte. Et le pire, c’est que cet espace livre fond comme neige au soleil au fil des démarrages alors que je n’installe rien de nouveau. 
C’est vraiment curieux


----------



## edenpulse (5 Octobre 2021)

Utilise WindirStat pour regarder ce qui occupe de la place.


----------

